# 20 months and no longer friendly to strangers



## cbus (Nov 19, 2013)

Our 20 month old female has recently done a 180 in her response to strangers. She went from being friendly to everyone to extremely aggressive behavior toward anyone who visits the house. She also no longer approaches people in a friendly manner while on a walk. She still does pretty well with other dogs, however she is really struggling with humans that are not our immediate family. She recently went for a visiting neighbor and had to be restrained. There was no traumatic incident that we know of, merely a change in her behavior. Thoughts? Suggestions?


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Sudden dramatic changes in behavior are often due to 2 things: Either some event or some illness. I'd suggest you investigate both.


----------

